# Melbourne FL



## love2knit19 (Aug 12, 2012)

Any Melbourne Fl knitters out there?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

love2knit19 said:


> Any Melbourne Fl knitters out there?


I'm part time Palm Bayer if that counts!  We are in Palm Bay during the winter and upstate NY in the summer!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I will be moving back to Lake Mary, FL after sept 25. Happy knitting!!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

I'm close, in the winter. I'm from St Cloud and frequently run to Melbourne for shopping and to visit a fellow Vermonter to spends a couple months there in the winter.


----------



## goldsad (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm in Melbourne in Suntree. There is a knitting group at the Suntree/Viera library. I'm not sure what day and time it meets, but you could call and find out.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I live in Cocoa Beach......
CBCarol


----------



## Larson (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in Palm Bay.


----------



## vak70 (Jul 30, 2012)

I live in Georgia (U.S.), but my 2 sons both live in Sebastian, FL pretty near you.


----------



## GinnyRose (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, you posted this a year ago, asking for knitters in Melbourne, Florida. Are you still there? I have just become a full time resident (was a snowbird for several years), and a month later, retired, so I have all this time and energy! I would love to hook up with a few knitters. I have joined a group in the West Melbourne library but they are mostly doing crochet. I would love a knitting group. I would love to hear from you!
Ginny


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

GinnyRose said:


> Hi, you posted this a year ago, asking for knitters in Melbourne, Florida. Are you still there? I have just become a full time resident (was a snowbird for several years), and a month later, retired, so I have all this time and energy! I would love to hook up with a few knitters. I have joined a group in the West Melbourne library but they are mostly doing crochet. I would love a knitting group. I would love to hear from you!
> Ginny


Hi Ginny & Love2Knit,
I am CBCarol & I live in Cocoa Beach. I became a permanent resident of Cocoa Beach in 1992. WELCOME to Our wonderful Area....
There is a wonderful LYS in Cocoa Village & they have 'open knitting everyday (Mon - Fri) from 1 to 4 pm...
Their address is: on Stone street in Cocoa Village...
It is on the south side of the Public Parking area just 2 blocks east of US 1. & it is about 2 blocks north of Hwy 520.
Their website is: http://www.knitandstitchboutique.com
Their hours are: Mon - Fri --- 10:00 am until 5 pm and on Sat: 10:00 am - 4 pm...... Phone # 321-632-4579
On the website check out their classes..... I think that They have 12 Teachers - but their could be more.... They are ALL FANTASTIC..... and they Teach both Knitting & Crocheting & also teach from beginners all the way thru to Advanced..... Come on in... Also, I'm there quite often.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I headed down to the area to house hunt and my concern was leaving my LYS and knitting groups. So glad there is this one in the area. Pat


CBCAROL said:


> Hi Ginny & Love2Knit,
> I am CBCarol & I live in Cocoa Beach. I became a permanent resident of Cocoa Beach in 1992. WELCOME to Our wonderful Area....
> There is a wonderful LYS in Cocoa Village & they have 'open knitting everyday (Mon - Fri) from 1 to 4 pm...
> Their address is: on Stone street in Cocoa Village...
> ...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I headed down to the area to house hunt and my concern was leaving my LYS and knitting groups. So glad there is this one in the area. Pat


Welcome to Our Wonderful area.......
I just wanted to let you know that I gave the directions incorrectly........
KNIT and STITCH Boutique is .... 2 blocks SOUTH of Hwy.520 .... NOT north of Hwy.520.........
I'm sorry for that....... I'm one of those ---- Turn me round & round & I do not know where I am..........


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

HI- I live in Melbourne Fl also-


----------

